# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  كبسولات فيتامين E للعناية بالبشرة وحول العينين وشوفي النتيجه بنفسك

## 7780karamil

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ان شاء الله تكونوا بالف خير وسلامة جميعا 
أكيد سمعتوا عن فوائد فيتامين E للجسم والبشرة وكمية العناية اللي ممكن تخصي فيها نفسك خلال فتره النوم مساءاً 

كبسولات فيتامين E 
هي عبارة عن كبسولات ممكن تفرغيها وتدهني محتواها الزيتي على البشرة مباشرة وحول العينين والشفتين كذلك الأيدي والأقدام 
أو اضافتها للكريم الخاص ببشرتك ايا كان نوعها، بهذه الطريقه تكون فائدة المادة مباشرة ومركزه للمنطقة ونتائجها أسرع وأوضح 
للعلم هي للاستخدام الخارجي فقط ولا تؤخذ عن طريق الفم 



فوائد كبسولات فيتامين e :

*فوائده للبشره :
كبسولات فيتامين e مفيد جدا للبشره ولنضارتها وللهالات السودا تحت العيون هو بالاصل كبسولات توخذ عنطريق الفم لكن مفعولها يكون بطيء غالبا ويحتاج لفترة أطول،أما هذه النوعية لو فتحتي الكبسوله ومسحتي بالفيتامين على البشرة، سوف يعطى نتيجه اسرع وتركيز أكبر لمعالجة المناطق التي تحتاج لعناية خاصة.

*لشفتيك :
كبسولة كبسولات فيتامين e أفتحيها و ضعى السائل الى بداخله على شفتيك بعد دعك شفتيك بقطعه قماش من الصوف اتركيه فتره كافيه ينعم الشفايف و يقضى على تشققاتها .

*لعينيك :
كبسولة كبسولات فيتامين e أفتحيها و ضعى السائل الى بداخله حول عينيك بأطراف أصابعك مع التدليك حول العينين من الخارج الى الداخل للجفن الاسفل من الداخل للخارج للجفن الاعلى يطري و يرطب و يبيض و يقلل من الخطوط مع الاستمرار .

*لبشره وجهك رقبتك جسمك :
أضيفى سائل عده كبسولات فيتامين e الى الكريم المرطب الخاص ببشرتك في يديك و قلبيهم معا ثم دلكي بهم بشرتك لاحظى مفعوله السحري علي بشرتك .

*لقشور البشره :
اغسلى بشرتك ونشفيها جيدا و ضعى عصاره عده كبسولات على وجهك و دلكيه اتركيه للصباح او علي الاقل ساعتين ثم اغسلى وجهك .

العلبة تحتوي على 60 كبسولة يعني تكفي شهرين من الاستخدام المتواصل 
سعر العلبة 60 درهم فقط اي درهم لكل حبة وحبة لكل يوم 

التوصيل لكل المناطق بواسطة شركة التوصيل خلال يومين باذن الله 
رسوم التوصيل 25 درهم على المشترية 

شاكرة مروركم الكريم 
في رعاية الرحمن

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## 7780karamil

سبحان الله

----------


## EnjoyFashion

بالتوفيق

----------


## 7780karamil

صباحكم سكر

----------


## 7780karamil

سبحان الله

----------


## نبض الشارقة

موفقه

----------


## 7780karamil

نورتي مواضيعي حبيبتي

----------


## ام غايوتى

الصورة ما تطلع .. ارجعى حمليها مرة ثانية

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## 7780karamil

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## 7780karamil

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## 7780karamil

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## 7780karamil

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## 7780karamil

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## 7780karamil

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## 7780karamil

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## 7780karamil

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## 7780karamil

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## 7780karamil

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## 7780karamil

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## 7780karamil

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## 7780karamil

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## 7780karamil

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## 7780karamil

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## 7780karamil

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## 7780karamil

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## 7780karamil

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## 7780karamil

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## 7780karamil

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## 7780karamil

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## 7780karamil

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## 7780karamil

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## 7780karamil

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## 7780karamil

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## 7780karamil

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## 7780karamil

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## 7780karamil

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## 7780karamil

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## 7780karamil

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## 7780karamil

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## 7780karamil

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## 7780karamil

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## 7780karamil

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## 7780karamil

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## 7780karamil

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## 7780karamil

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## 7780karamil

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## 7780karamil

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## 7780karamil

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## 7780karamil

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## 7780karamil

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## 7780karamil

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## 7780karamil

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## 7780karamil

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## 7780karamil

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## 7780karamil

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## 7780karamil

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## 7780karamil

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## 7780karamil

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## 7780karamil

مشكورات خواتي كل اللي شرفوا موضوعي بمرورهم الكريم 

صبحكم الله بالرحمة والمغفرة

----------


## 7780karamil

سبحان الله

----------


## 7780karamil

الحمد لله

----------


## 7780karamil

سبحان الله

----------


## 7780karamil

سبحان اللهسبحان الله

----------


## 7780karamil

سبحان الله

----------


## 7780karamil

الحمد لله

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## 7780karamil

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## 7780karamil

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## 7780karamil

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## 7780karamil

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## 7780karamil

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## 7780karamil

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## 7780karamil

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## 7780karamil

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## 7780karamil

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## 7780karamil

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## 7780karamil

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## 7780karamil

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## 7780karamil

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## 7780karamil

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## 7780karamil

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## 7780karamil

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## 7780karamil

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## 7780karamil

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## 7780karamil

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## 7780karamil

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## 7780karamil

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## 7780karamil

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## 7780karamil

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## 7780karamil

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## 7780karamil

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## 7780karamil

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## 7780karamil

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## 7780karamil

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## 7780karamil

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## 7780karamil

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## 7780karamil

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## 7780karamil

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## 7780karamil

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## 7780karamil

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## 7780karamil

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## 7780karamil

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## 7780karamil

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## 7780karamil

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## 7780karamil

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## 7780karamil

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## 7780karamil

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## 7780karamil

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## 7780karamil

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## 7780karamil

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## 7780karamil

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## 7780karamil

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## 7780karamil

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## 7780karamil

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## 7780karamil

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## 7780karamil

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## 7780karamil

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## 7780karamil

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## 7780karamil

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## 7780karamil

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## 7780karamil

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## 7780karamil

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## 7780karamil

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## 7780karamil

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## 7780karamil

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## 7780karamil

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## 7780karamil

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## 7780karamil

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## 7780karamil

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## 7780karamil

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## 7780karamil

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## 7780karamil

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## 7780karamil

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## 7780karamil

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## 7780karamil

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## 7780karamil

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## 7780karamil

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## 7780karamil

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## 7780karamil

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## 7780karamil

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## 7780karamil

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## 7780karamil

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## 7780karamil

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## 7780karamil

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## 7780karamil

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## 7780karamil

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## 7780karamil

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## 7780karamil

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## 7780karamil

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## 7780karamil

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## 7780karamil

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## 7780karamil

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## 7780karamil

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## 7780karamil

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## 7780karamil

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## 7780karamil

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## 7780karamil

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## 7780karamil

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## 7780karamil

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## 7780karamil

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شا ء الله

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## 7780karamil

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## 7780karamil

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## 7780karamil

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## 7780karamil

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## 7780karamil

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## 7780karamil

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## 7780karamil

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## 7780karamil

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## 7780karamil

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## 7780karamil

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## 7780karamil

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## 7780karamil

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## %~ ورد جوري ~%

33333333

----------


## 7780karamil

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## 7780karamil

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## 7780karamil

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## 7780karamil

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## 7780karamil

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## 7780karamil

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## 7780karamil

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## 7780karamil

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## 7780karamil

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## 7780karamil

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## 7780karamil

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## 7780karamil

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## 7780karamil

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## 7780karamil

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## 7780karamil

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## 7780karamil

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## 7780karamil

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## 7780karamil

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## 7780karamil

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## 7780karamil

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## 7780karamil

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## 7780karamil

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## 7780karamil

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## 7780karamil

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## 7780karamil

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## 7780karamil

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## 7780karamil

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## 7780karamil

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## 7780karamil

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## 7780karamil

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## 7780karamil

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## 7780karamil

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## 7780karamil

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## 7780karamil

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## 7780karamil

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## 7780karamil

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## 7780karamil

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## 7780karamil

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## 7780karamil

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## 7780karamil

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## 7780karamil

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## 7780karamil

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## 7780karamil

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## 7780karamil

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## 7780karamil

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## 7780karamil

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## 7780karamil

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## 7780karamil

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## 7780karamil

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## 7780karamil

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## 7780karamil

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## 7780karamil

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## 7780karamil

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## 7780karamil

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## 7780karamil

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## 7780karamil

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## Diplomasia

بالتوفيق اختي

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## 7780karamil

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## 7780karamil

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## 7780karamil

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## 7780karamil

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## 7780karamil

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## 7780karamil

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## 7780karamil

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## 7780karamil

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## 7780karamil

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## 7780karamil

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## 7780karamil

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## 7780karamil

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## 7780karamil

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## 7780karamil

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## 7780karamil

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## 7780karamil

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## 7780karamil

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## 7780karamil

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## 7780karamil

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## 7780karamil

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## 7780karamil

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## 7780karamil

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## 7780karamil

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## 7780karamil

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## 7780karamil

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## 7780karamil

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## 7780karamil

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## 7780karamil

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## 7780karamil

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## 7780karamil

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## 7780karamil

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## 7780karamil

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## 7780karamil

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## 7780karamil

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## 7780karamil

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## 7780karamil

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## 7780karamil

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## 7780karamil

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## 7780karamil

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## 7780karamil

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## 7780karamil

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## 7780karamil

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## 7780karamil

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## 7780karamil

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## 7780karamil

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## 7780karamil

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## 7780karamil

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## 7780karamil

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## 7780karamil

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## 7780karamil

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## 7780karamil

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## 7780karamil

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## 7780karamil

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## 7780karamil

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## 7780karamil

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## 7780karamil

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## 7780karamil

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## 7780karamil

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## 7780karamil

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## 7780karamil

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## 7780karamil

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## 7780karamil

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## 7780karamil

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## 7780karamil

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## 7780karamil

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## 7780karamil

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## 7780karamil

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## 7780karamil

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## 7780karamil

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## 7780karamil

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## 7780karamil

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## 7780karamil

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## 7780karamil

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## 7780karamil

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## 7780karamil

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## 7780karamil

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## 7780karamil

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## 7780karamil

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## 7780karamil

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## 7780karamil

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## 7780karamil

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## 7780karamil

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## 7780karamil

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## 7780karamil

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## 7780karamil

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## 7780karamil

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## 7780karamil

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## 7780karamil

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## 7780karamil

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## 7780karamil

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## 7780karamil

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## 7780karamil

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## 7780karamil

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## 7780karamil

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## 7780karamil

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## 7780karamil

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## 7780karamil

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## 7780karamil

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## 7780karamil

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## 7780karamil

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## 7780karamil

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## 7780karamil

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## 7780karamil

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## 7780karamil

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## 7780karamil

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## 7780karamil

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## 7780karamil

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## 7780karamil

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## 7780karamil

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## 7780karamil

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## 7780karamil

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## 7780karamil

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## 7780karamil

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## 7780karamil

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## 7780karamil

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## 7780karamil

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## 7780karamil

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## 7780karamil

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## 7780karamil

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## 7780karamil

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## 7780karamil

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## 7780karamil

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## 7780karamil

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## 7780karamil

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## 7780karamil

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## 7780karamil

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## 7780karamil

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## 7780karamil

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## 7780karamil

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## 7780karamil

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## 7780karamil

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## 7780karamil

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## 7780karamil

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## 7780karamil

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## 7780karamil

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## 7780karamil

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## 7780karamil

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## 7780karamil

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## 7780karamil

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## 7780karamil

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## 7780karamil

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## 7780karamil

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## 7780karamil

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## 7780karamil

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## 7780karamil

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## 7780karamil

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## 7780karamil

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## 7780karamil

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## 7780karamil

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## 7780karamil

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## 7780karamil

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## 7780karamil

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## 7780karamil

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## 7780karamil

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## 7780karamil

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## 7780karamil

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## 7780karamil

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## 7780karamil

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## 7780karamil

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## 7780karamil

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## 7780karamil

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## 7780karamil

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## 7780karamil

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## 7780karamil

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## 7780karamil

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## 7780karamil

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## senyrita

بالتوفيق حبوبه

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## 7780karamil

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## 7780karamil

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## 7780karamil

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## 7780karamil

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## 7780karamil

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## 7780karamil

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## 7780karamil

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## 7780karamil

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## 7780karamil

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## 7780karamil

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## 7780karamil

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## 7780karamil

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## 7780karamil

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## 7780karamil

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## 7780karamil

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## 7780karamil

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## 7780karamil

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## 7780karamil

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## 7780karamil

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## 7780karamil

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## 7780karamil

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## 7780karamil

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## 7780karamil

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## 7780karamil

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## 7780karamil

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## 7780karamil

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## 7780karamil

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## 7780karamil

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## 7780karamil

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## 7780karamil

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## 7780karamil

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## 7780karamil

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## 7780karamil

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## 7780karamil

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## 7780karamil

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## 7780karamil

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## 7780karamil

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## 7780karamil

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## 7780karamil

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## 7780karamil

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## 7780karamil

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## 7780karamil

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## 7780karamil

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## 7780karamil

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## 7780karamil

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## 7780karamil

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## 7780karamil

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## 7780karamil

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## 7780karamil

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## 7780karamil

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## 7780karamil

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## 7780karamil

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## 7780karamil

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## 7780karamil

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## 7780karamil

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## 7780karamil

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## 7780karamil

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## 7780karamil

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## 7780karamil

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## 7780karamil

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## 7780karamil

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## 7780karamil

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## 7780karamil

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## 7780karamil

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## 7780karamil

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## 7780karamil

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## 7780karamil

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## 7780karamil

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## 7780karamil

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## 7780karamil

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## 7780karamil

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## 7780karamil

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## 7780karamil

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## 7780karamil

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## 7780karamil

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## 7780karamil

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## 7780karamil

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## 7780karamil

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## 7780karamil

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## 7780karamil

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## 7780karamil

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## 7780karamil

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## 7780karamil

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## 7780karamil

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## 7780karamil

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## 7780karamil

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## 7780karamil

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## 7780karamil

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## 7780karamil

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## 7780karamil

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## 7780karamil

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## 7780karamil

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## 7780karamil

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## 7780karamil

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## 7780karamil

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## 7780karamil

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## 7780karamil

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## 7780karamil

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## 7780karamil

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## 7780karamil

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## 7780karamil

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## 7780karamil

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## 7780karamil

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## 7780karamil

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## AL WAFA

يغلق :Smile:

----------

